# User Settings and Files are Missing



## Angelmarieturan (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello,

Not sure if I'm posting this thread in the right place so forgive me if I'm not.

I updated from an unverified version of windows 7 to a verified version of windows 10 about three weeks ago. The first two weeks were trouble free. However this week I'm having a ton of problems and I'm not sure how to fix it. 

A week ago, I logged into my computer and found that everything was taking 10 or so minutes to load or respond. I checked task manager and saw that my Disk was constantly at 100% usage. After some research and help from a friend, I was able to figure out that a windows update was trying to install and was not doing so properly. I let my computer sit overnight to finish updating, and the next morning it was back to normal.

Now upon starting my computer this morning, it sat in the loading profile screen for up to 15 minutes, after which it said "prepairing windows". After another five minutes it loaded into a black screen with the cursor. After another ten minutes, a profile loaded, but all of my user settings and files are gone. Programs are still on my desktop, but my personal files seem to be missing. 

I have done a bit of research and understand that my computer has probably loaded a temporary profile, but I am unsure why, or how to fix this. If anyone had any insight I would greatly appreciate the assistance!

PS I have not received any error messages


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. If you have been signed in to a temporary profile, because your user profile cannot be loaded then in the notifications area = to the bottom right of the desktop will if you open that be this message
*You've been signed in with a temporary profile etc
*
3. In addition to that if you make any change to the desktop - by placing on the desktop a new icon etc that will be lost when you shut down and sign back in, as the temp profile is created on each sign in.

4, Please explain in greater detail what this means


> I updated from an *unverified version of windows 7* to a verified version of windows 10 about three weeks ago


Do not be offended but I suspect you mean that the Windows 7 version was pirated in some way
If that is the case please confirm that and explain please where the Windows 10 has been obtained from.


----------



## Angelmarieturan (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes, so I previously wiped the hard drive on this computer and reinstalled windows with the disc I had from my previous installation, however I had already used the key so when I reinstalled windows 7 I had no key to activate it. A few months later (three weeks ago) I bought a verified windows 10 disk and key from amazon. After receiving it in the mail, I upgraded to windows 10 using my new key. After installing, they accepted the key as genuine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. What please is the answer to the questions I asked regarding the way to ascertain if you are on a temporary profile
2. Please provide the link to the amazon purchase - not of course one including any personal details
3. Please also provide the make and full model details of the computer on which you have installed this 10


----------



## Angelmarieturan (Sep 18, 2016)

1. I am currently logged into the Administrative account, as the other account takes an incredible amount of time to load. I do not see any message stating that I am logged onto a temporary account.

2. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZSI7Y3U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

3. This computer was built by a friend of mine for gaming purposes. Here is the information I can give you from SysInfo:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8174 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953189 MB, Free - 683696 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., 970A-DS3P
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

The graphics card is new, I just bought and installed it shortly before switch to Windows 10. Everything else is fairly old and outdated, I'm sure.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The legal position with the software - the Windows 10 you have purchased is this - taken from the link you provided from Amazon


> Windows 10 OEM is a full version of the operating system not an upgrade. The OEM operating system is not supported by Microsoft. To acquire Windows software with support provided by Microsoft please see our full package "Retail" product. Microsoft recommends all files and programs be backed-up prior to installation.
> 
> Windows 10 OEM is intended for pre-installation on a new PC and cannot be transferred to another computer once installed. Product ships in a white envelope.


It is as you know OEM - Original Equipment Manufacturer licence and I am sure you received it in a white envelope/box which I think bears the message

MICROSOFT OEM SYSTEM BUILDER LICENSE
1. Definitions

"System Builder" means an original equipment
manufacturer, an assembler, a refurbisher, or a
software preinstaller that *sells* the Customer System(s)
*to a third party*.

The problem I have is, that the personal use licence previously authorised by Microsoft, was cancelled in respect of Windows 10

All that remains is the retail licence and the OEM licence in various forms - whether that is in volume licensing such as used by Dell etc or the smaller OEM licence as used by the individual computer business that build systems and sells them with an OEM licence system installed

IT is NO longer authorised for use by the home user on their own computer

There is no doubt that many people are confused by the complicated licensing issues and I do not suggest for one moment that your purchase was in any manner an attempt to circumvent proper licensing.
*The fact that Windows 10 has activated does not mean that the software is being used in accordance with the conditions of the licence.*

Whether or not I can continue to advise you on how, to retrieve your user account is a decision for an Adminstrator or Moderator of this site. I have referred the matter for such decision.

I trust you will understand our position on this issue and please await the decision.

Finally for this post - if you mean you are logged into the system admin account, then of course it will not be a temporary profile and therefore the message will not appear.
The real test to establish if you were in a temporary profile was as I outlined both with the message and the desktop change


----------



## Angelmarieturan (Sep 18, 2016)

I understand, and will wait to hear back on whether you can help me or not. Thank you for your efforts thus far.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Angelmarieturan said:


> I had already used the key so when I reinstalled windows 7 I had no key to activate it.


What do you mean by this? You had used the same key on another machine?


----------



## Angelmarieturan (Sep 18, 2016)

Same computer, but I had wiped the hard drive


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That doesn't matter. As long as it's the same computer the key can be used multiple times.


----------



## Angelmarieturan (Sep 18, 2016)

I had swapped out my motherboard and power supply before wiping the drive and reinstalling windows, as my computer was no longer functional at the time


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

In that case you would have had to contact Microsoft to activate Windows.

However, earlier you stated that you upgraded Windows 7 to Windows 10 only three weeks ago. Please explain how you did that since the free upgrade ended on July 29th.


----------



## Angelmarieturan (Sep 18, 2016)

3 weeks ago I purchased windows 10 from amazon and upgraded via the disc that was mailed to me.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Then you reinstalled Windows (not an upgrade)?

Please provide a link to the downloaded OS on Amazon.


----------



## Angelmarieturan (Sep 18, 2016)

Well the disc allowed me to install Windows 10 without losing my programs/files, so I believe it was an upgrade? It gave me the option to do that or to do a clean installation, so I opted to keep my files/programs.

I believe you're asking for the link to the disc I ordered? It is listed above, or again right here

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZSI7Y3U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If you're asking for something else, let me know


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, after discussion with the other Moderators, we will allow this thread to continue.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Angel
Sorry for abbreviating user name
Please go back and no matter how long it takes to load post if the icon you place on the desktop disappears when you reboot and if on notifications it reports temp profile
I need the answer to that to advise you which way to go
Other than that any attempt is a bit of a shot in the dark so to speak
We can get the same information from event viewer but the method I have suggested is easier


----------



## Angelmarieturan (Sep 18, 2016)

Alright,

Because I'm working under some deadlines for school, I followed some suggestions found on other sites and copied my files to a new user account with administrative power, and deleted the old user account.

Now I am able to load into the new user account (which is not a temporary account) and access my files, but it takes 30+ minutes to load into this account (when it does load in, sometime it just remains on the loading screen and I have to manually reboot, or it loads into the black screen with white cursor). After loading in, I can do simple things, such as view my files, but there is a delay before my computer responds to commands. If I try to open any large programs, the computer becomes unresponsive.

Oh, also: today we switched the processor out with a new one as I was planning to upgrade processors before these problems occurred. From what we can tell the new processor has had no effect on the current state of the computer. 

I suspect the problems may be with my hard drive itself, which is very very old.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Could be - but the system on 10 for creating and moving your data to the new account is different and the way you have done it, will of course have lost you all your apps etc.
There is a way on 10 of keeping all data, but not by the simply copying it over

However I do appreciate the need for progress and wish you the best of luck with it

You *may* find


> Oh, also: today we switched the processor out with a new one as I was planning to upgrade processors before these problems occurred


that unless it is the SAME model of processor, that on the next set of updates you are required to re-activate windows


----------

